# -ed takısı



## uydayls

bir çok "ed" takısına rastladım fiil cümlelerinde am is are ile birlikte bu hangi konuya giriyor sebebi nedir yoksa kalıp mı oluyor?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

3. hal

am/is/are + 3. hal = adj. ( Sıfat )


----------



## uydayls

''These words are used to express how we think and feel.'' burada are(be) used to kalıp sanırım.
''Notice how they are followed by a simple present tense verb.''
''All kinds of jobs are listed on the internet.'' bunların çevirisini de yapabilir misiniz? dediğiniz gibi sıfatlaşıyor sanırım bunlar da internette nasıl bulabilirim bu konuyu. bu arada teşekkürler cevabınız için.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Rica Ederim. Umarım Faydalı Olmuştur.

''These words are used to express how we think and feel.''  bu kelimeler nasıl düşündüğümüzü ve hissettiğimizi vurgulamak için kullanılır.

''All kinds of jobs are listed on the internet. - Internet üzerinde her türlü iş ilan edilmiştir.

Unutmayınız

to be + 3. hal ( Verb 3, Sıfatlaşmıştır )

I am done
I am göne
it is put to use
.....
......


----------



## uydayls

çok teşekkürler gerçekten faydalı oldu.


----------



## proceed

uydayls said:


> ''These words are used to express how we think and feel.'' burada are(be) used to kalıp sanırım.
> ''Notice how they are followed by a simple present tense verb.''
> ''All kinds of jobs are listed on the internet.'' bunların çevirisini de yapabilir misiniz? dediğiniz gibi sıfatlaşıyor sanırım bunlar da internette nasıl bulabilirim bu konuyu. bu arada teşekkürler cevabınız için.



Verilen örnekler sıfatlaştırma değil pasif yapılardır. " Passive voice" diye aratırsanız konu anlatımı ve örnekler bulabilirsiniz.

Not :   verb + ed  olarak sıfatlaşan kelimeler be fiilinden sonra kullanılabilir.Bunlar edilgen yapı değildir.
          I am bored ( Canım sıkkın )
          I am worried about his health ( Onun sağlığından /endişe ediyorum/endişeliyim/ )


----------



## Rallino

proceed said:


> Verilen örnekler sıfatlaştırma değil pasif yapılardır. " Passive voice" diye aratırsanız konu anlatımı ve örnekler bulabilirsiniz.
> 
> Not :   verb + ed  olarak sıfatlaşan kelimeler be fiilinden sonra kullanılabilir.Bunlar edilgen yapı değildir.
> I am bored ( Canım sıkkın )
> I am worried about his health ( Onun sağlığından /endişe ediyorum/endişeliyim/ )



Proceed'le aynı fikirdeyim. Hattâ "I am bored" ve "I am worried" örnekleri bile edilgen kabul edilebilir.

Something bores me --> I am bored. (Canım bir şey tarafından sıkılıyor.)
His health worries me --> I am worried. (Bir şey tarafından endişelendiriliyorum.)

Böyle konuşmayız tabii ki; ama sonuçta mantık aynı.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Sorry All, 

I have erred in my previous posts.

I think an adj. is complemented by a noun, and that is what makes it an adj.

So my examples were all passive voice, now I realize.

But I think  the Logic behind is the same old blues )


----------

